# Sunrise & Sunset Shots . . . .



## Kevin

Show us your sunsets and sunrises.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms

man I live on a redneck island in maryland with some beautiful sights im in


----------



## Tclem

I'm in


----------



## Wildthings

Yeah I'll try to get some also


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Yeah I'll try to get some also



Don't take any yet - this is just getting feedback. No date has been set yet. We know some members will have cloud cover etc. so it won't be a perfect situation for all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

yep that's what I meant


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great Idea, but let it run a long time so we can all see the great pics that will come from this.


----------



## BarbS

Sounds fun. Would it have to be on the same date for everyone?


----------



## Sprung

I'm in! I love going less than 1/2 mile and being out, surrounded by farmland - gives great views of sunrises and sunsets!


----------



## SENC

@Kevin - before Tony gets too excited, would you please explain to him that not all moons are acceptable in the photos posted? Remember you have to be explicit with Missippi folk like Tony, or "nature" shots can be more than you ask for.



Tclem said:


> I'm in

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tclem

I've got some on my phone of me in a leopard skin in my bean bag eating chitto if you want one on those Henry

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Fun! Let's get this one going.


----------



## Molokai

I am in. I have taken plenty of sunset photos! Sunrise, not so much.


----------



## woodtickgreg

This makes me think of all the times I have driven through the mountains in a semi and watched the sun come up, I always enjoyed that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

I'd be in. Always keep the camera in the car.


----------



## BarbS

woodtickgreg said:


> This makes me think of all the times I have driven through the mountains in a semi and watched the sun come up, I always enjoyed that.


Enjoyed until it was Up? Truckers headed east.. hours into the sunlight. Drop a load and turn around to head home, just in time for hours going into the sun. Ah, that's the life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mrbelvetron

I'm in! It'll have to be from work since I'm heading home when the sun rises and I'm back at work before it goes down. I've gotten several pretty good ones from my mobile office!


----------



## HomeBody

I'm not going to enter a pic of the sunrise if it's all cloudy. What good what that be? And how would you know if the pic I entered wasn't taken last month? 
I say, enter your best sunrise pic, regardless of the day taken. You have to have a level playing field for a contest. Just my 3-cents. Gary


----------



## ripjack13

It's an honor system...

IMHO....not directed at anyone specific....but.. if you can't be trusted to do such a simple task why bother enter....

I'm in....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Im in!


----------



## kweinert

+1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I love it. Sunrise is my favorite time of the day. I take sunrise shots on my phone all the time driving into work.


----------



## Johnturner

I'm in - Gary has a point! Maybe the picture can be taken within 2-3 days of "The Date" to allow for bad weather??


----------



## Brink

Johnturner said:


> I'm in - Gary has a point! Maybe the picture can be taken within 2-3 days of "The Date" to allow for bad weather??



That's a good idea...

Unless Kevin's plan is to watch the weather near me, or modify the weather, then set the date so I can't participate.

Nice try Kevin, just send the $ and I'll go away.


----------



## El Guapo

I'm just glad it wasn't this morning. Houston was UGLY out!


----------



## ripjack13

That is a good idea, but it would defeat the purpose of the plan. To show what one day looks like for all of us on the same day.....
Maybe make it so it runs for a week. Then each days gets posted in it's own topic. Bad weather and good. So even if it is a crappy day, we can still see the start and end of your day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

So, when its the day?


----------



## SENC

I know Kevin hasn't started it, yet, but this one was too pretty not to share. Sunset over the marsh. Turned out OK for a cell phone pic.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Brink

A couple nights ago...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Yeah I dropped the ball on this one. It's gonna be a crap shoot whether I can catch a good one in the short term but I won't let that stop the rest of you. But those who participate need to take the pic rain or shine. 



 

We'll set some dates and anyone can take their dawn and/or dusk pics that wants to participate for that day. Let's set the first one for this Friday the 30th - that gives everyone time to see the thread that I will start in a minute. We can set ones in the future as we see fit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

How about this. I thought of this as I was typing out the new thread. Let's take a poll the next day after all the images are in and vote on a winner. Since there's no chance ever of me winning, I will donate the first prize. The prize can be anything whatsoever that the donor decides to send. Anything at all of no value to diamonds. Woodworking related or not. But it has to be something it cannot be a box of air. After I start the first one off by donating my thing whatever that might be, the next person that donates will be the previous winner. He can send anything remember so if I send a box of dirt he can just forward it to the next winner. International contestants are qualified so do not participate if you don't want to possibly have to send a small box overseas, and trust me I know of at least one guy in eastern Europe (or is Croatia considered in the Mediterranean?) who will probably win sooner or later.

Previous week winners can participate in the next contest, but they will not be included in the poll the following day, so that there;s no back-to-back winners. How does this sound? I'm going to hold off posting the new thread until I get some feedback from y'all. We might push the contest back a day or two depending on how long it takes to get feedback from ya'lll.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms

Not a sunset or a sunrise just a beautiful day out on the boat

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> International contestants are qualified so do not participate if you don't want to possibly have to send a small box overseas, and trust me I know of at least one guy in eastern Europe (or is Croatia considered in the Mediterranean?) who will probably win sooner or later.



Both, Mediterranean and eastern Europe. Yes, i am in. 
Sunset shots are better when there are some clouds in the sky.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Molokai

This is what i meant about the clouds. Two sunrises, two sunsets.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

You are correct - we get those beautiful sunsets and rises out in west Texas too - and the clouds are what make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

This happening tomorrow?


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> This happening tomorrow?



Hey no fair getting pictures from the tops of trees now.......


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Hey no fair getting pictures from the tops of trees now.......



I think everyone can get their pics wherever they are, not like I have an advantage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Nah there wasn't enough warning. I'll try to put the thread up tonight and shoot for sunday.


----------



## Brink

Oh sure, Brink is interested....
Change the date.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Sunday just might be a perfect day for me to catch the sunrise, especially since I'm always up early on Sundays.

Also, is there a photography thread here somewhere already? (Not just a sunrise/sunset one.) I came across some pics I took a handful of years ago that make me really want to pic my camera back up again and take more than just the occasional shot of the kid or a shop project with it. Wouldn't mind sharing a few of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

Two from this morning. Up before the sun, so you get a shot about 30-45 minutes after I got out there. And then a shot after I started getting everyone else up. (The glowing orbs in the first pic are not supernatural... that's the dog.)

Jacob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Below is the proposed contest rules and particulars. Let me have some feedback on it. If you have an idea on how to make it much simpler I'm all ears eyes.


This is the first sunrise/sunset contest. Woodbarter members are encouraged to take a picture of their sunrise & sunset horizons this Sunday. The rules:



Only 1 image of each event may be submitted but you must have both a sunrise & sunset from your property/apartment/tent i.e. from your place of habitation. No limits on where from your property (I plan to take mine from atop my shop to clear obstructions) 
Sunset images must be in your sunrise post; this is accomplished by using the edit feature of your sunrise submission later that evening after you take your sunset shot. 
Non-image postings will not be allowed in this thread. Any discussion/banter must be posted in this thread. 

Any member, participating or not, may cast their vote for the winning pair of pictures. You can only vote for one member even though you may like pictures of two different members. The member with the most votes after the polls close will win the prize.

The prize: The winner will receive a prize which is at the discretion of the giver. It can be literally anything except an empty box, illegal contraband, or any items you wouldn't want your kids to see. This just dawned on me (tsk tsk) since I will be starting off the prize-giving I shouldn't be in the running even though I have little chance of winning, so I will not be submitting an entry for the first competition. 

For the second contest, whoever won the first contest will be the giver of the next prize to the winner of that competition, and so-on thereafter, so he will not be eligible to run in the competition subsequent to their winning one since they will be awarding their own mystery prize. These are rules. Good luck and have fun!

P.S. Brink can participate, but I will rig the voting so that he cannot win. Monkeys with cameras. Sheesh. 

Edited text is in red.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

I especially like the special rules for the furry guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

But in the event of a tie, should there be a run-off or what? That would mean a second poll. To decrease the odds of this, I think we should allow only one vote per member what say y'all?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kweinert

A duel - 50 paces with pen blanks. First one to get hit loses.

Yes, I think one vote per person would work best - although you could still get a tie, of course. But giving two votes per person increases the odds of things coming out even and we should try to avoid that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner

Kevin
Just to be clear the "Day" is Sunday June 1. Correct?


----------



## Molokai

.....but Sunday is my only day off, and in no way i am going to get up so early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner

Kevin

Never mind I see the other post!


----------



## Brink

Stupid monkeys.

On the vote, are we using a borla count, acceptance vote, or hold out for runoff?


----------



## Kevin

Johnturner said:


> Kevin
> Just to be clear the "Day" is Sunday June 1. Correct?


Correct, the morning of June the 1st is the first contest. So when you wake up 01Jun2014 try to wake up before the sun does. Get your camera and coffee pot ready Saturday night.


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> .....but Sunday is my only day off, and in no way i am going to get up so early.



That's okay. You will get awakened early by something you don't expect on this, or some other Sunday. Just wait and see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Stupid monkeys.
> 
> On the vote, are we using a borla count, acceptance vote, or hold out for runoff?



NOTA

But I agree on the monkey comment. You must know one.


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Oh sure, Brink is interested....
> Change the date.



I love how he talks in third person... heh heh heh heh....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I love how he talks in third person... heh heh heh heh....



Well Kevin doesn't like it, and Kevin has never been one to engage in such tomfoolery.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

Woke up this mornig at 4.30. 
Oh, s.... wrong day.
OK, this was just a test...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> Woke up this mornig at 4.30.
> Oh, s.... wrong day.
> OK, this was just a test...



Yeah your sunrise happens around 5:05 right? Ours isn't until 6:15 this time of year. First light happens around 5:45


----------



## Molokai

Its around 5, i had to check because i wake up around 6.30


----------



## Kevin

I got up before sunrise this a.m. too and had a cup of coffee and decided I need another hour so I went back to bed and slept 2 more hours. Love it when that happens I usually can't do that. Usually once I am up I'm up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

4:56 and 8:39 here-I wake up a little before but then again I go to bed about sundown.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> 4:56 and 8:39 here-I wake up a little before but then again I go to bed about sundown.......


Typical , eh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Typical , eh?



Yes what about it ya young whippersnapper!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Early to bed....
early to rise .....
makes a flatworker ......
afraid of the lathe

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

5:18 and 8:19 here.....

The sunrise today is nice in that there is not a cloud in the sky, but it sucks that there is not a cloud in the sky....makes a very bland picture.


----------



## ripjack13

And yes.....I'm up....early....on a Sunday!


----------



## ripjack13

So far....I have fed the dog, the cat, and the fish. Did a load of laundry, the dishes, made coffee, and then took a picture....good greif. I need a nap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

See...it's times like this I would love to have a certain feature back....woof.

WAKE UP EVERYONE! :)


----------



## Brink

I just got up, slept an extra two hours. :)
Ready for the day.


----------



## Brink

Still waiting for sunrise.


----------



## Molokai

I did it. Made a sunrise photo. And then slept until 10


----------



## Mike1950

No clouds- rained hard 2 days ago- no pine pollen or dust in air. we won't have as grandaughter calls them "pink coming" for a week or 2.
45 and 80 absolutely perfecttt.


----------



## Sprung

Raining pretty good here. Had some nasty storms move through last night - happy to report having seen no damage yet when I was outside this morning. Rain all day. No pictures from me this week...


----------



## Brink

Where are we supposed to post these pics?


----------



## Johnturner

I was up t 4:30 for a 5:10 sunrise. By the time it (the sun) started to show itself over the houses and trees it was 5:45.
So a picture of light shinning through the trees is what you get.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Where are we supposed to post these pics?


http://woodbarter.com/threads/sunrise-sunset-pictures-for-june-1st-2014.15050/

But it doesn't look like we have any contestants.


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> See...it's times like this I would love to have a certain feature back....woof.
> 
> WAKE UP EVERYONE! :)


The chat..........me too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

A few minutes before sunset, but thought you'd appreciate the view we had on the way back from picking up supper...

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice shot. I have a few from my trips to Maine to Sabbatus Lake where I used to go every summer as a kid....need to find em n post em up.


----------



## HomeBody

Sunrise... SE wind and red sky in the morning. It surely rained after this pic sometime. Now if I could reverse it so the lettering isn't backwards. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow Gary that's a great picture.


----------



## SENC

Beautiful, Gary!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mother Natures Fireworks
This is the view out of my hotel window in Vegas. Completely untouched and taken with my IPad.
Courtesy of Mother Nature

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

It's just too easy to get awesome shots here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Scott that firs pic looks unearthly. I keep expecting to see cherubim and seraphim to descend from the heavens. That second shot is awesome too but the first one looks like another planet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Very cool pics, Scott!


----------



## SENC

After dinner with dad, brother, BIL and various nieces and nephews... pretty end to a nice evening.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ripjack13

I'm loving these shots...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Last night as the sun went down.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Tonight.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Great pics for a monkey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

We haven't seen the sun all day. Not tonight either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Some of the smoke blew out- thanks goodness!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## bench1holio

[/ATTACH] 

 moonrise,

 moonset,

 sunset


sunrise,



I recently returned from a camping/fishing/wood gathering trip in the north Kimberley region of Western Australia, a very remote area of Australia.
Thought id share a few pics the sunsets/sunrises and moon rise and set. Pics really don't do justice to this beautiful part of the country.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## HomeBody

bench1holio said:


> a very remote area of Australia.



I always thought all of Australia was a very remote area.:cool2: Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## HomeBody

Foggy sunrise over my Big Bluestem prairie grass. This was yesterday morning. Gary

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Gary - Thats a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Not taken from our house, but I can (barely) see part of our house in the pic. This pic doesn't do it justice, but we got some great views of a spectacular sunset while my family and I went for a walk this evening. Perfect weather for a walk too - I'm enjoying our cooler temps this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

This was a front that moved in on us last week and was well defined so I snapped a few pics . . .



 



 

This was yesterday's sunset. This shot is looking East . . . 


 

These two west shots are just seconds after taking the one looking east . . . .

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Hudson Valley New York is not as bad as you might think...









The drive into work this morning. That sunrise is right over West Point.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink

What? How bad would someone think the Hudson Valley is???!!

And I saw those clouds, too. Just didn't have time to capture them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Over at the high school track the other evening. Just a quick camera phone pic

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung

Was up in the northwestern part of Wisconsin Sunday afternoon through yesterday afternoon for a conference for work. The place was quite nice - combined conference and retreat center hidden away in the woods. Here was a quick cell phone shot from Monday evening. September is my favorite time of the year to be up in the woods...

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

That's a nice picture Matt. I bet we have all stood on a dock like that and flung a top water buzz bait out to the edge of the reeds trying to hook that 6 pound bucket mouth.

That picture has a lot going for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> That's a nice picture Matt. I bet we have all stood on a dock like that and flung a top water buzz bait out to the edge of the reeds trying to hook that 6 pound bucket mouth.
> 
> That picture has a lot going for it.



Unfortunately my fishing rods were at home as I didn't realize that there was a chance that I might have been able to do a little fishing while there... I'll be there again next September, so I just might have to take a rod with me.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's a couple of sunset shots from Wednesday night here. The weather has just been perfect for fall, low to mid 70's for highs and cools off nice at night. Went out on my friends boat for a evening ride and there was just enough clouds on shore to give a nice sunset. Took these picks with my new cell phone, the cameras are getting way better. This is from the Middle of lake St. Clair, few miles off shore.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Man that's the fastest boat I ever seen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

Couple of days ago at fishing, beautiful sunset.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

Our time of year for sunsets- couple of them look like the trees are on fire.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

8:20 and sun's up

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc

Getting set up for day two of an art show up here. Love the old lift bridge on the river.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Getting set up for day two of an art show up here. Love the old lift bridge on the river.
> 
> View attachment 61257



Where's the show at? Looks like the bridge in Stillwater? Very nice pic!


----------



## DavidDobbs

Sunset a few evening's ago. Looking out my shop door.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Where's the show at? Looks like the bridge in Stillwater? Very nice pic!



Yep. Stillwater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Yesterdays sunrise taken w my phone while heading up the Mtn

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Dane Fuller

Just now saw this thread. Sunrise taken last week, with my phone, from my front yard...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody

Hey Tom, why did you park your fishing boat like that? Gary

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Molokai

HomeBody said:


> Hey Tom, why did you park your fishing boat like that? Gary


Its a long story...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Molokai said:


> Its a long story...


I'm guessing it starts with the Croation equivalent of "Hold my beer and watch this!"?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> Its a long story...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## manbuckwal

Got back from a successful deer hunting trip and the weather provided some beautiful accents to the already beautiful scenery 

Sunrise



 


 

Sunset ( the sun did not make it thru the clouds )



 

Cool Rainbow

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Tom there's no words for that. No icons. Just beautiful is all I got. Wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Tom there's no words for that. No icons. Just beautiful is all I got. Wow.



Phone pics don't really do it justice but I totally agree on the "beautiful" !


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

That's cruel Henry. They don't have my memory.


----------



## Sprung

Just now from our front porch. The pic doesn't do this sunrise justice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Had to drive into NYC today. You can look for the good or dwell on the bad. There are some beautiful views...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal

NYWoodturner said:


> Had to drive into NYC today. You can look for the good or dwell on the bad. There are some beautiful views...
> 
> View attachment 62835
> 
> View attachment 62836



Is the sky red from all the tail lights  


Kidding aside, nice pics Scott

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Not a sunset but spectacular color

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike - The color is awesome but how can you resist dropping that maple right behind your house? It looks like it will probably yield an 8" board at the base, It's probably Moose bait with that bright red color and if you drop it you won't have to rake! Please be sure to post pics of the specific pieces for sale...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - The color is awesome but how can you resist dropping that maple right behind your house? It looks like it will probably yield an 8" board at the base, It's probably Moose bait with that bright red color and if you drop it you won't have to rake! Please be sure to post pics of the specific pieces for sale...




Gum on the left and red oak on right. The yellow one-tall on left I will have to see. i took this picture and the light today enhanced it- evrything is brighter. If I fell one of her trees- my wood career would be history...............  we are having a spectacular fall.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

On my way to work this morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice drive home today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice drive home today.
> View attachment 68385



17 south of 84?


----------



## Kevin

Great shot Scott. Beautiful.  




Brink said:


> 17 south of 84?


Yeah, I recognize the billboards on the south side of the east bound lane. Seen it right off . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> 17 south of 84?


Exactly! Good eye!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Exactly! Good eye!



I spend considerable time stalking around those parts.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I spend considerable time stalking around those parts.



I didn't recall they had so many vines in those parts . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Winding down for weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

That's fixin to happen here too.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> That's fixin to happen here too.



Snow?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Snow?



Snew.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

A beautiful and windy sunset

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950

NICE sunset Tom!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Wow. Postcards never looked as good. You can even see a streetlight near the end of the jetty, and a small cluster of lights across the bay. Those colors are more striking than an artists imagination. Way way cool picture Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Beautiful crisp, clear 2* sun up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## pa burl

Water holds the key to the fantastic sunrises or sunsets


----------



## Kevin

pa burl said:


> Water holds the key to the fantastic sunrises or sunsets



The sun also plays a major role . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## pa burl

Kevin said:


> The sun also plays a major role . . .



lol, this couldn't be more right., that one went over my head

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Tonights setting sun

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson

That's a beauty Tom! did you take it with your phone?


----------



## Kevin

Looks like Tom was doing about 75 MPH when he snapped it too lol. Great pic.


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> That's a beauty Tom! did you take it with your phone?




I actually had my wife take it for me w her iPhone and as I was driving ( only 72 Kevin) . I was going to have her roll her window down and use my phone but she said she would use her phone and send it to me .


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> I actually had my wife take it for me w her iPhone and as I was driving ( only 72 Kevin) . I was going to have her roll her window down and use my phone but she said she would use her phone and send it to me .



Do y'all text each other when you're in the same room? My wife and I were in bed both texting other people one morning so I sent her one that said _"I didn't want to interrupt your texting session but do you mind bringing me another cup of coffee - I see that you are about out also..."_

She just laughed then bopped me in the bicep and I ended up getting us both more coffee of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Do y'all text each other when you're in the same room? My wife and I were in bed both texting other people one morning so I sent her one that said _"I didn't want to interrupt your texting session but do you mind bringing me another cup of coffee - I see that you are about out also..."_
> 
> She just laughed then bopped me in the bicep and I ended up getting us both more coffee of course.



Yes we do text each other when in the same room, but ummm, not when we are in bed together


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> Yes we do text each other when in the same room, but ummm, not when we are in bed together



You selfish man stop robbing her of the foreplay.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

We went for a nice drive this evening. One thing I very much enjoy about living in the corner of the world we do is that because the land is so flat and wide open, we're treated very often to amazing sunsets. (And sunrises - but I'm the only one in the house ever up early enough to enjoy them.)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal

On the way to work this morning .

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Man that's just gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Molokai

yesterdays sunset

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Thats a beauty Tom !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Man Tom, I envy you being right on the water. Here we have corn fields, more corn fields, and for occasional variety some soybeans.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Your sunset yesterday was our sunrise...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

This one is facing away from the sunrise this morning... but I just always thought morning moons were cool. I was not able to capture how bright and detailed it was this morning.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> This one is facing away from the sunrise this morning... but I just always thought morning moons were cool. I was not able to capture how bright and detailed it was this morning.
> 
> View attachment 77827



I see that they rebuilt that hospital or whatever it was they demolished last year. Looks like they built a carbon copy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

Touching the horizon or the mountain, lol

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thats incredible Tom. Nice shot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> Touching the horizon or the mountain, lol
> View attachment 77850


Tom that was a beautiful photo. But since you improved one of my photo's recently I felt like I owed you a favor to do the same. I hope this makes us even.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Now that took time and talent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Time? I admit about 12 minutes from the time I copied his photo until I uploaded the new one here.

Talent? Well I don't know about that when you're as used to using the editor as I am even a dummy like me can do it. 

Imagination? Okay I have plenty of that to spare so I'll take the credit for that part.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Oops, sorry, I didn't read the first page carefully about this contest thing. Thought you just wanted to see some sunrises and sunsets and had a couple to share. Consider me not in the contest. Sorry for wasting your time.

http://i.Rule #2/qVB4aqV.jpg
Yucatan morning headed out to chase tarpon.

http://i.Rule #2/3MIz4K7.jpg
Clark Fork valley, sundown rainbow after a storm.
http://i.Rule #2/k5UpTRf.jpg
Bahamas sunset.

http://i.Rule #2/Y4IbiUZ.jpg
Louisiana marsh sunrise headed out for redfish.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal

Great pics Doug !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Last night sunset

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Doug - The contest is long over. We just never stopped posting them! Those are amazing shots. Post away!


----------



## Kevin

We don't have sunrises and sunsets in this part of Texas anymore. Just rain. Then more rain. Maybe one day _it'll rain a sunny day _. . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Speaking of sunsets, does anyone have a photo of the famous "green flash"? I've seen it twice - once while stationed on Oahu in the Army and once fishing in the Bahamas. You need a cloudless horizon and the right atmospheric conditions (I think it's mostly humidity related but could be wrong). As much as it's talked about (at least amongst fishermen) you'd think there'd be some photos but I've never seen one.


----------



## Molokai

some old ones, the best of best......
hope you like them...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal

Some shots on the way home from work tonight

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Another nice sunset tonight

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink - That's a winner.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## khobson

A great start to a great day of fishing in Port O'Connor......

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai

Thats awesome photo. Very cool @khobson


----------



## manbuckwal

From last night .......

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Tom those are awesome pics you always have some post card quality shots. I took a pano on my phone tonight that I think is decent but I can't figure out how to get the pics from my phone to my computer.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I can't figure out how to get the pics from my phone to my computer.


Send them in a text message to your email address. Then you can save them as a download.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Tom those are awesome pics you always have some post card quality shots. I took a pano on my phone tonight that I think is decent but I can't figure out how to get the pics from my phone to my computer.



Thanks . The smoky air usually creates some unique colors . I agree Greg, email is prob easiest way to go about it . 

Another pic from yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Being an old fling winger myself you know I appreciate that Tom. Those water haulers don't get paid enough for what they do and I swear an oath on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody

Sunrise a few days ago. (before the Texas monsoon hit) Gary

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm just loving this pano feature on my iphone. I'm not that great at it yet but even still it gives some cool shots. On the way home from a dinner date yesterday we had gone through a small but intense thunderstorm with solid downpour and emerged to see the sunset and a double rainbow with water still dripping off the car and a light sprinkle still going on. Although it looks clear in these shots we still had another storm wall about 5 miles to the SE of us moving in.

This was taken 2 miles from our house at the x-section of our Farm to Market and County road 2 miles from home - this is only about a 100° view.







This is taken from a neighbors yard a mile from our house.






This is back at the crossroads again right at sundown. This is about a 180° view. By the time I had rotated the camera all the way to where the right side of the image you see, the sun was at my back.




You need to see these on a big screen to get the true effect. Phones don't cut it for looking at pano shots.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Wow I just noticed something. Look at the sun, and look inside the yellow circle. That's my shadow in the yellow circle. For those that aren't familiar with the panorama feature on a phone, this might help. In order for me to take a picture of my shadow, that's easy . . . just put my back to a setting sun and snap a pic of my shadow. But I have the picture of the sun in the very same image. Is that cool or what?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Wow I just noticed something. Look at the sun, and look inside the yellow circle. That's my shadow in the yellow circle. For those that aren't familiar with the panorama feature on a phone, this might help. In order for me to take a picture of my shadow, that's easy . . . just put my back to a setting sun and snap a pic of my shadow. But I have the picture of the sun in the very same image. Is that cool or what?
> 
> View attachment 81883




Great pics Kevin ! Awesome rainbow shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

He's a witch! Burn him!...........................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> He's a witch! Burn him!...........................



Sorry, but I weigh a lot more than a duck I'm Scot free.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Ken you did some serious tweaking with that one. I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

I was going for artsy on this one. The tweaking worked. I like it too. Sometimes, pictures don't have to be realistic to be appealing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Good morning Mr. Moon.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Good morning Mr. Moon.....



Clearly, that is not the moon - it is a UFO posing as the moon. You can easily see the ion generator emitting energy from the sides of the propulsion vents. Good spotting Marc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Sunset

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Half an hour before sunset, actually, but taken from my new toy and since I'm still learning how to fly, I'm limiting my time in the air, distance and height, and also restricting myself to daylight. Maybe in a few weeks I'll progress to true sunrises and sunsets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> Half an hour before sunset, actually, but taken from my new toy and since I'm still learning how to fly, I'm limiting my time in the air, distance and height, and also restricting myself to daylight. Maybe in a few weeks I'll progress to true sunrises and sunsets.
> View attachment 83559


What is the new toy?


----------



## SENC

Here is a link to a short video from that same flight... no audio and no cool features, I still need to learn video creation and editing, too. But a few nice views from just above our condo.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

woodtickgreg said:


> What is the new toy?


A flying camera!


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> A flying camera!


Cool, a drone!


----------



## Kevin

I had one too (actually two) but crashed both of them within one week of each other. I wil probably buy another soon but with night vision. They're too fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

I'm hoping it will help me locate enchanted forests! Particularly as I pass through TX.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

That is slick @SENC ! Cool inventions for sure, in the right hands............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> That is slick @SENC ! Cool inventions for sure, in the right hands............


I'm blown away how cool they are and how much fun they are to fly! Just don't tell Tony or we'll see pics of Paxton being airlifted across the pond on FB... followed by pics of Tony being locked up for child abuse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

@SENC Henry which model is that? It's got really good resolution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Phantom 3 perhaps? Whichever, I'd say yours has some smooth works.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Henry I thought of some other questions:

1) What briefly appeared in camera view at 1:01 ?
2) Is this flying contraption large enough to carry a leprechaun?
3) Are you going to show us the sunbathers on the rooftops that you edited out (because we know that's the primary purpose of this machine)? 

And oh yes what model and brand is it?


----------



## SENC

Tim nailed it... Phantom 3. As I said, that was only the second time I've flown one of these things... so stability and ease of flight blew me away. The wind was blowing hard that evening and you can't see it in video shake at all. The only exception might be that spot in 1:01 where you can see the front left prop arm. I think that resulted from a quick direction shift and opposing wind gust. Camera quality is better than expected.

Not sure how much it could lift, but would probably have to be a very small leprechaun. It could maybe take a guiness to a leprechaun, though.

Now get your head out of the gutter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

I showed my wife your vid Henry and the company vid. Well of course she thought it was pretty cool, and I even explained how the Advanced model is $500 cheaper than the Pro model.  I don't think it will do much good putting one on my Christmas list, but it couldn't hurt. 

Look forward to your opinions on it and some stellar sunrise and sunset shots


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> I showed my wife your vid Henry and the company vid. Well of course she thought it was pretty cool, and I even explained how the Advanced model is $500 cheaper than the Pro model.  I don't think it will do much good putting one on my Christmas list, but it couldn't hurt.
> 
> Look forward to your opinions on it and some stellar sunrise and sunset shots



Tim the drone market is moving faster than the cell phone market and maybe one of the most rapidly changing and competitive markets on the planet currently. I'm waiting for high quality night vision with 20+ minute flight time for well under 2 grand. It's not that far away IMO. I want to use it for hogs. I live in the perfect area for it much of my hunting grounds are high grown fields where they bed down and no trees.

They won't have anywhere to hide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

TimR said:


> I showed my wife your vid Henry and the company vid. Well of course she thought it was pretty cool, and I even explained how the Advanced model is $500 cheaper than the Pro model.  I don't think it will do much good putting one on my Christmas list, but it couldn't hurt.
> 
> Look forward to your opinions on it and some stellar sunrise and sunset shots


It never hurts. You don't want to know how many rationalizations I came up with to support this purchase. That is pretty rare for me. I'm a rather parsimonious little bastard (you wouldn't know it from my wood purchases, I know) as a general rule, a trait I inherited from my dad. My wife and kids laugh at me. I don't spend money on many things and when I do it is most frequently something used I think I can get out of whole later if tastes change. Exceptions to that are pretty limited to my wood hobbies and my kids - and for tools and such if the expense is more than $100 I really labor over it, often spending weeks researching.

Every once in a while, I'll get a wild hair about something. Usually I can talk myself out of it by researching it to death and by thinking of every better use for the funds (college, roof, etc.), but I "lost" this one. Often a recipe for disaster and buyers remorse, in this case I knew it was a good decision flight 1. This quadcopter really is that cool and fun to fly. >1 mile range, 500m altitude capability (though staying under 400' is advised for safety of real aircraft), really good camera and gimball setup, great remote that uses a phone or tablet for visualization amd telemetry, solid flight time (20+m). Timing isnt great as a series of college visits with my daughter will have me traveling next week, but it is easy and quick to set up so I can fit in a great session in a 30 minute window including putting everything up. I'm hoping weather will hold up for videoing a beach day we're planning for my dad with all his kids and grandkids in a couple weeks, and even thinking of talking it to my S Texas dove shoot in September.

Anyway, I've always wanted to fly and at my age this is the closest I'll now get. There aren't many really cool toys for adults that also have some value, and I think this may be one, so I'm happy I stretched it. I'll keep you posted as I learn more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Tim the drone market is moving faster than the cell phone market and maybe one of the most rapidly changing and competitive markets on the planet currently. I'm waiting for high quality night vision with 20+ minute flight time for well under 2 grand. It's not that far away IMO.


Agree completely! What is available now is fantastic, but what will be available technologically in the next few years will be off the charts. The only fly in the ointment is government (read FAA) interference and dumbing down. There is so much irrational fear of "drones" being stirred up in the public by our silly media that there is a lot of pressure on the government to create a bunch of new rules and regulations. If that occurs, as anytime government gets involved whether with good or bad intentions, the industry will get completely screwed up and our equipment neutered.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Agree completely! What is available now is fantastic, but what will be available technologically in the next few years will be off the charts.



I don't think it's that far off.


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Agree completely! What is available now is fantastic, but what will be available technologically in the next few years will be off the charts. The only fly in the ointment is government (read FAA) interference and dumbing down. There is so much irrational fear of "drones" being stirred up in the public by our silly media that there is a lot of pressure on the government to create a bunch of new rules and regulations. If that occurs, as anytime government gets involved whether with good or bad intentions, the industry will get completely screwed up and our equipment neutered.



They are Definitely cool inventions , unfortunately we have had some issues with people using them near wildfires here in CA, and aircraft was grounded until the air space was declared safe .


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> They are Definitely cool inventions , unfortunately we have had some issues with people using them near wildfires here in CA, and aircraft was grounded until the air space was declared safe .


Tom, I've only seen 1 report repeated multiple times, so if there are other verified occurences please correct me - but the one report that included grounding planes was for a drone with an estimated 4' wingspan flying at 11k feet altitude between two fire response planes. That is a heck of a drone, not likely owned or operated by any garden-variety hobbyist. For the media and others to equate this to hobby RC equipment is rather absurd, particularly of the quadcopter variety.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

A *big *quad copter presents less density than a frozen chicken by an order of magnitude, and these are not big that we are discussing. More government BS to keep them far ahead of the tech curve that us slaves. .


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> You are correct Henry, one report thus far .


----------



## Kevin

Tom, all BS aside what is the better solution to prevent forest fires?

1) Ban civilian low altitude drones which might interfere with aerial firefighting 1 time in ten million sorties? OR ...
2) Ban smoking and lightning which would almost eliminate the need completely for the vast majority of aerial firefighting sorties?

I think Smokey the Bear would probably say we can fly light drones and not end the world. Just a guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

As long as you don't mount a gun to it you're good to go for a while....


----------



## Kevin

The people that were interviewed were morons. 

_"We needs laws against that!" _

Hey Einstein, did Hinkley know there was a law against shooting the US President? What? You mean he DID know? Whyyyyy I can't imagine that he went ahead and did it anyway! Do you think he intentionally broke a law?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

P.S. That think is cool as beans I want one.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It reminds me of transformers , cool!


----------



## ripjack13

The majority of people in Connecticut are morons....me included because 1) I moved back here...2) I'm still here.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Hudson River.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## jmurray

Just got back from vacation. This is from south haven Michigan. Phone pics can only capture so much. From the critical dunes

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Sand dunes in Michigan. Knock me down with a feather that's too cool.


----------



## SENC

Cool and beautiful! Awesome picture, Josh!

Got a little time to "fly" this weekend and started experimenting with making a proper video. Primary purpose is still learning to fly, secondary on getting good video and third on putting it all together... but figure I may as well learn as I go. Lots of playing with transitions and effects... none of them particularly good. Anyway, posted here because there are a few sunset shots.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Cool and beautiful! Awesome picture, Josh!
> 
> Got a little time to "fly" this weekend and started experimenting with making a proper video. Primary purpose is still learning to fly, secondary on getting good video and third on putting it all together... but figure I may as well learn as I go. Lots of playing with transitions and effects... none of them particularly good. Anyway, posted here because there are a few sunset shots.



Dang Henry, looks like you have it down pat already !


----------



## HomeBody

A few from last week. No tweaking, it's the way it looked. Gary

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Henry nice video. I drug my cheapo flyer out this weekend and got it flying again, but I cannot render the video. I never have found the codec for it if it even exists. Yuneec finally released their 4K version of the Q500 so I am probably going to grab one. They have made it where when they upgrade the camera it's a easy swap. My hope is they'll come out with affordable lightweight IR sometime in my lifetime. The reviews have been highly favorable. How long of a leash have you given your Phantom, and have you had trees between it and you yet?


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> Cool and beautiful! Awesome picture, Josh!
> 
> Got a little time to "fly" this weekend and started experimenting with making a proper video. Primary purpose is still learning to fly, secondary on getting good video and third on putting it all together... but figure I may as well learn as I go. Lots of playing with transitions and effects... none of them particularly good. Anyway, posted here because there are a few sunset shots.



@SENC
I like it Henry! Don't end it so abruptly! What is swimming across the water at the bottom of the scene at the 1:04 mark? Hard to tell size relation


----------



## Kevin

Barry you must have eagle eyes I can't see anything swimming at anywhere on either side of 1:04 or 2:04 (in case of typo).


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> Barry you must have eagle eyes I can't see anything swimming at anywhere on either side of 1:04 or 2:04 (in case of typo).


@Kevin

Eagle eye Barry here - it's moving from left to right about 7 o' clock - can't tell but maybe a shrimp


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> @Kevin
> 
> Eagle eye Barry here - it's moving from left to right about 7 o' clock - can't tell but maybe a shrimp
> View attachment 84631



I had to play the vid 3 or 4 times to finally see it. Man you do have eagle eyes! You better hope the CIA doesn't find out about you - they'll lock in a room to study film for the rest of your life.


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> I had to play the vid 3 or 4 times to finally see it. Man you do have eagle eyes! You better hope the CIA doesn't find out about you - they'll lock in a room to study film for the rest of your life.


Whhheeeew I thought you was gonna mention the haunted BB-35 again!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Whhheeeew I thought you was gonna mention the haunted BB-35 again!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

SENC said:


> Cool and beautiful! Awesome picture, Josh!
> 
> Got a little time to "fly" this weekend and started experimenting with making a proper video. Primary purpose is still learning to fly, secondary on getting good video and third on putting it all together... but figure I may as well learn as I go. Lots of playing with transitions and effects... none of them particularly good. Anyway, posted here because there are a few sunset shots.



Great video Henry. Was that a water landing at 1:22? It looks like the best shots are with the sun behind it. There are some absolutely fantastic shots in there.


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> @SENC
> I like it Henry! Don't end it so abruptly! What is swimming across the water at the bottom of the scene at the 1:04 mark? Hard to tell size relation


Great eye, Barry. I was wondering if anyone would catch that - and since you did I worked on a close-up (raining tonight, so a good excuse to learn something else). This youtube video has a color-altered version to help highlight, followed by a zoomed in version (didn't know I could do that!) zoomed until I started losing more detail than I gained, followed by a series of stills pulled from the video (each about a 10th of a second after the prior, each played for about 2-3 seconds), followed by the zoomed video once more.

It is clearly a fish coming out of the shallows to hit a school of smaller fish. I'd guess, based on surroundings, that the big fish (small red drum, maybe?) is probably in the 10-18" range, probably after small menhaden.






Did you also notice the blue heron standing in the marsh (in a scene where the camera is looking straight down into the marsh, it passes directly over him)?

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> Great video Henry. Was that a water landing at 1:22? It looks like the best shots are with the sun behind it. There are some absolutely fantastic shots in there.


Almost! My instincts are to pull back on the stick to gain altitude, but this bugger is opposite (down/back for down, up/forward for up) and since I started that scene about 6 feet over the water I didn't have much room for my error. Consider that a bit of luck. Truthfully, I was so startled that I jammed both sticks forward and ran the drone into the tree you see at the left end of the bridge, which, thankfully, only had about a 3 foot fall into the sand so no damage other than a little embarrassment.

Yes, I think the best shots are with the sun at the back (as with most photography), but there are so many things that can be done with post-processing these days it seems someone good can make even bad shots look good. I don't know that I'll spend enough time at this to get good - but I'm learning a lot of admiration for those that make a living at it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Friend of mine took this. I'm in it. Not my style of music, though.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

WOW Henry those are some fantastic close ups and really show that red popping the water and moving on!! Yes I saw the Blue heron but knew what it was so didn't comment on it! That is some great video and looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> Friend of mine took this. I'm in it. Not my style of music, though.


Nice video and a very cool location. I studied the treetops carefully but never saw you. Or were you on the boat?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Friend of mine took this. I'm in it. Not my style of music, though.



Excellent Video Brink! I know the area but have never seen it from those angles. Incredible scenery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

A shot I took with my phone while Mrs Kenbo and I were out fishing on the Ocean during our vacation the past two weeks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950

A bit smokey here. 100's of fires in PNW Sun just came out 4 hrs after sunrise. Everything has a red cast to it.......

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodintyuuu

Sunrise in Sausalito

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

This was from yesterday my wife took this from our lawn chair during our evening ritual . . . .





No color enhancement BTW straight from her phone.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> This was from yesterday my wife took this from our lawn chair during our evening ritual . . . .
> 
> View attachment 87291
> 
> No color enhancement BTW straight from her phone.




Damn - Thats just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

That's off my back deck...not much but I like it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> This was from yesterday my wife took this from our lawn chair during our evening ritual . . . .
> 
> View attachment 87291
> 
> No color enhancement BTW straight from her phone.


Outrageous man!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> This was from yesterday my wife took this from our lawn chair during our evening ritual . . . .
> 
> View attachment 87291
> 
> No color enhancement BTW straight from her phone.


Damm! You better get that watermarked man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> This was from yesterday my wife took this from our lawn chair during our evening ritual . . . .
> 
> View attachment 87291
> 
> No color enhancement BTW straight from her phone.


Sick man...totally sick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody

Here are a couple from last week. It's been hot here. 80° at sunrise with lots of haze. Gary

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Gary that bottom one looks like a post card, or the front of a romance card to your gal asking for forgiveness inside lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Gary that bottom one looks like a post card, or the front of a romance card to your gal asking for forgiveness inside lol.


Seen one of those before, have you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

Beautiful sunset at the farm this evening. Since we raise Herefords.
My Son called it a Hereford Red Sunset

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Molokai

Wow, beautiful sunset David.
Here is one sunrise from couple of days ago. Bora cleaning rainy clouds. No filter, no editing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Not as good as the sky Terry took last time but still pretty - this was yesterday . . .

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

This was after a dove hunt

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo

Spent my Thanksgiving off-roading with Mrs Kenbo. Didn't get out of the bush until after dark but the sunset when we hit the edge of the lake was gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## frankp

Kenbo said:


> Spent my Thanksgiving off-roading with Mrs Kenbo. Didn't get out of the bush until after dark but the sunset when we hit the edge of the lake was gorgeous.


Kenbo, sometimes you surprise me with the details you divulge. :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Tom I recognize those clouds - they floated over our place a couple weeks ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tough life there Tom! Gorgeous, just Gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Sunrise at my bro's house in Dillon, CO last Monday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Molokai

Sunset.......

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> View attachment 90814
> 
> View attachment 90815


Day after the deluge...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Photo credit, Moma Brink.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## HomeBody

Sunrise several days ago. No photoshop. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink



Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss

It's not exactly a scenic view from the windows where I work -- out over the parking lot, with condominium blocks and hotels -- but we do get some nice sunsets. Tonight I happened to notice and decided to take a snap ...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## TimR

We've been staying with a friend in North Ga while we clear and grade. This is the typical sunrise from his back porch, perched on top of Wilson Mountain near Blairsville. Great way to enjoy a first cup or two of coffee.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Coming up to the top of a hill on my way home I snapped a couple of todays setting sun...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sidecar

Hmmm ohio weather we get about 50 shades of grey sky's , 1 decent sunrise a winter......Ahhh and as far as see'n a moon.....know what I'm say'n 

But I'm in


----------



## Molokai

Two sunsets

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

I would be jealous but those pics are deceiving. I just looked at your temps and it's 19 there and 22 here. Granted there is a 6 hour difference ut its not like your skinny dipping in the sea.  Beautiful pics though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Moon shots count?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Awesome picture Scott. Makes me think a vampire is about to come jumping out at me fangs bared . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Awesome picture Scott. Makes me think a vampire is about to come jumping out at me fangs bared . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Vampire Bambi's are among the most feared . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

This was just before the storm came through....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Me and kaiser took this moon shot last night on our way back out to the shop to make a half lap torsion box example ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## duncsuss

We had snow most of the day, but the storm ended about a half hour before sunset. As the bank of cloud moved away to the east, the whole sky turned pink -- and then as the sun dropped to the horizon, we got this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

Here's a few a had on my phone. I'm sure no one can guess what I was doing while these were taken 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/BD38F699-2610-4D9B-BC48-1551984508E0_zps2zwgwr9k.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/771C2DB8-02CF-404A-B010-497661ED1639_zpsgysnr28n.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/20825E29-6D35-4F02-8DE3-510AB64CFF45_zpsgwclsldn.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123

Super nice sunrise/sunset photos guys.


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Full moon coming up...in the front yahd...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Full moon at 4am going down...in my backyahd...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

It sure was bright outside last night!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Sunrise on one side of the island...



 

Moonset at sunrise on the other side.


 

The first picture was last week, the second this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

We have had clear forecast for days and into next week - up to about an hour ago when I heard thunder and looked up and saw thunderstorms on the way. So I decided to look at the radar to see how wide and deep they are. Yep those Trained Chickens now say we're going to have t-storms tonight. 

They should probably just let me run their forecasting website I am outside a helluva lot more than they are and so I can update it more frequently than a bucnh of Trained Chickens sitting at a desk eating Hi Ho snacks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Neither sunrise nor sunset, but one of the reasons I love SE NC in spring...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai

Its not sunrise, but it's early Monday morning...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Strider

Have you found the pot of gold?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Not quite sunset but worth posting.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink

Sunrise

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

This was yesterday ....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Shoulda visited here earlier, lots of very cool photos. A few from my albums....

Sunset on the McClusky Canal central ND. Cell Phone picture...





Not a Sunrise/Sunset picture but had to include it... If you enlarge the picture and look very closely at the bottom of the rainbow, you will notice numerous black spots. Those are cows about a 1/4 mile across the pasture. If you zoom in real close, you will notice the rainbow is between me and the cows! Was sitting in the truck as the rain passed and watched the rainbow form and gradually follow the passing front across the pasture before me. One of the most surreal moments of my life. Likewise central ND.






 

Sunset in the San Joaquin Valley...






Not Sunrise or Sunset, but hey SUNFLOWERS is close!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

rocky1 said:


> If you zoom in real close . . .



I zoomed in. I been wonderin' where me uncle Finn had got another pot and why it was covered in cow patty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Well as you can see just to the right of Uncle Finn up there, those cows are behind the rainbow! And, they were maybe 400 yards out there at the time. The pot of gold did cross my mind, but I had so many options to chase there, and I was in such awe watching all of that, that I never really looked for it. I've never seen a rainbow that intense before, or since. Of course it's not every day you get run over by a rainbow either!! It was really a cool experience.


----------



## cabomhn

Local shot from Lake Norman Area in NC! 



 

Haven't been around much! Woodworking is harder with my location to a local shop but I've been doing more photography lately.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Glad to see you Matt! That's a poster-worthy shot for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I took this on the way to town this evening.....


 

It didn't take very long at all until the magical colors starting coming in before my very eyes....


 

Can you see the curl at the color line? Curly clouds.  





I made a video of it but too tired to convert it. Need to crawl in the bed and take a nap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

That's spectacular!


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Side note also...Mars is visible tonight. Have to look to see for how long though. I saw it last night. It's cool. It looks kinda red too....


----------



## Kevin

I was cleaning up my phone and decided to post this short vid I took of that cool sunset.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I was cleaning up my phone and decided to post this short vid I took of that cool sunset.



Can you see horizon all around you?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Can you see horizon all around you?



Not from my house. That was a half mile down my road when I was on the way to town last week when I noticed it. The color change happened right before my eyes, then a few minutes later disappeared with the same quickness. It was one of the coolest things I've seen to see it happen right before me like that. .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Side note also...Mars is visible tonight. Have to look to see for how long though. I saw it last night. It's cool. It looks kinda red too....



Well the picture sucks...but I took one of Mars after midnight last night...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Need a bigger flash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Well the picture sucks...but I took one of Mars after midnight last night...
> 
> View attachment 105751



If you look real close you can see the sphinx. . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

That little cloud sticking down was really cool when it went below the horizon but by the time I got a pic it was lifting up. Never seen anything like that, that wasn't a tornado.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

@SENC are we supposed to guess where that is? Because I don't quite recognize those little islands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Doesn't show it but the color was a bizarre orange-ish color. You can get a clue of it where Kaiser is standing....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yesterday evening ....




Today...

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai

another sunset over Rijeka.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sunrise outside the shop

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Thats a cool shot....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> View attachment 109041



Post card man, post card. You only have a few short seconds to capture that color in a sunset. The window closes right before your very eyes. You nailed it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

The sun was going down and I noticed mr moon peekin out from the tree line....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sunset at Hana Bay Maui.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Sunrise this morning. Lauderdale By The Sea, Florida.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

A rainy morning, not much of a sunrise

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Thats a little better.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bazingga!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> View attachment 109139


I just spit coffee out of my nose dick head. At least it didn't say texass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just spit coffee out of my nose dick head. At least it didn't say texass



Well it couldn't say Texas Einstein because from that beach to my house is 3755 miles.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Well aren't we a mental giant this morning... tell me Einstein, did you notice we are on the same parallel as Mexico, or that San Diego would be closer than la? Or when you think of California you the firtht thitty your limp wrist thinks of is la? You prolly thought the Frisco first but new that would reveal the closet in which you hide...


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sunset at Hana Bay Maui.
> 
> View attachment 109093
> 
> View attachment 109094



That's one lumpy looking beach ya got there!!


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just spit coffee out of my nose dick head.



You have a nose on your dickhead?
That's a weird place for it.
And just how do you drink your coffee if it is coming out down there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> You have a nose on your dickhead?
> That's a weird place for it.
> And just how do you drink your coffee if it is coming out down there?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> That's one lumpy looking beach ya got there!!


There are other pics in the facts of hi thread for ya.


----------



## Kenbo

Went for a walk around the "pond"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Oh the things we have to put up with here in south Florida. 

 

Lauderdale By The Sea sunrise.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Oh the things we have to put up with here in south Florida. View attachment 109435
> 
> Lauderdale By The Sea sunrise.



Yeah I always hated that part of Florida too. Plus all the white beaches, clear blue water, world class diving, great food, nice people, beautiful women. Just can't stand the place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Yeah I always hated that part of Florida too. Plus all the white beaches, clear blue water, world class diving, great food, nice people, beautiful women. Just can't stand the place.


And Tarpon fishing, that would be the worst. It must be HELL for you up there Lee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> And Tarpon fishing, that would be the worst. It must be HELL for you up there Lee.



Except for the white beaches it sounds like I was describing Hawaii lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Except for the white beaches it sounds like I was describing Hawaii lol.


Well have those too. And black and red and green. No tarpon though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Well have those too. And black and red and green. No tarpon though



Yeah but you have marlin/swordfish/sailfish/spearfish/dolphinfish/wahoo/tuna and who knows what else which are all just as fun. Could be argued more fun because you're offshore hunting them instead of inshore trying to outwit tarpon. Inshore/offshore either locale is fun. Tarpon is one of several big game fish I never landed in fact I have never caught anything bigger than shark and king mackrel. I've caught just about all species in GOM but none of the really big game fish.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Yeah but you have marlin/swordfish/sailfish/spearfish/dolphinfish/wahoo/tuna and who knows what else which are all just as fun. Could be argued more fun because you're offshore hunting them instead of inshore trying to outwit tarpon. Inshore/offshore either locale is fun. Tarpon is one of several big game fish I never landed in fact I have never caught anything bigger than shark and king mackrel. I've caught just about all species in GOM but none of the really big game fish.


Okay, I feel better again. I live in the coolest place on earth. A friend of mine just bought a boat and asked if I wanted to go fishing on most Saturdays... damn my good luck and charming personality. 

In the spirit of the thread, my wife's friend Ken took this on the big island.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Here was my view last night. Sabatus pond, wales, Maine....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

My older brother, fishing.



Well...trying to fish.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, I feel better again. I live in the coolest place on earth. A friend of mine just bought a boat and asked if I wanted to go fishing on most Saturdays... damn my good luck and charming personality.
> 
> In the spirit of the thread, my wife's friend Ken took this on the big island.
> 
> View attachment 109453


WOWSERS!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Here's my current solar status. Still logging......



 

I'm most happy when I am hot and covered in red chips....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Dunno what the deal is wirh that second pic. Camera is too damn hot I think.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Camera thought you was too tall today, trying to shorten you up a bit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Took this one on the way home . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

The view from the front porch tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

OK everyone.. .Party at Kenbo's!   

Someone please bring American Beer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> The view from the front porch tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109808



Do they have snow there?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Do they have snow there?



None here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Do they have snow there?


Only from December to March.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1




----------



## Don Ratcliff

After the storm

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

These were from the trip I took into the Boundary Waters with the scouts last month. Both sunsets, Didn't get much for Sunrise as there was a hill behind the campsite that blocked the view to the east

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I like the mirror images.....awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

This was a couple days ago. I guess it qualifies as a quasi-anvil. Never seen one with such a low top though . . . 



 



 

Wasn't quite a sunset but was cool enough for me to grab the camera.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

If it's to your North then the low top to the anvil is caused by Oklahoma - they suck!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> If it's to your North then the low top to the anvil is caused by Oklahoma - they suck!


That right there is funny because I shite you not - the anvil is in fact over Okie soil when I took the pic ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Celebrating my phone so getting a little carried away. As hard as it may be to believe, these pictures were taken within 5 minutes of each other from different angles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....


----------



## Molokai

Super nice......


----------



## Schroedc

Good morning! Here's my view on the walk in this morning to my booth for the last day of a four day show.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

My drive in to work yesterday morning

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Celebrating my phone so getting a little carried away. As hard as it may be to believe, these pictures were taken within 5 minutes of each other from different angles.
> 
> View attachment 111434
> 
> View attachment 111420
> 
> View attachment 111421
> 
> View attachment 111422
> 
> View attachment 111423
> 
> View attachment 111433
> 
> View attachment 111418




I think you're pulling our leg... You did it with smoke & mirrors. Awesome BTW!


----------



## Spinartist

NYWoodturner said:


> My drive in to work yesterday morning
> View attachment 111743




Kind of hard driving into that. No wonder you pulled over to take picts!! Sweet!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Spinartist said:


> Kind of hard driving into that. No wonder you pulled over to take picts!! Sweet!!



Hmmmm - I'm a New Yorker - we don't pullover to do anything... we do it while we're driving.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Moma da Brink, OBX

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Brink

View from our room this morning.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Took this cool photo on my way in to work this morning.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> View from our room this morning.
> 
> View attachment 112173


Brink, you were staying ocean-side of one of my favorite places in the world - Currituck Sound. I've spent a lot of time in the marshes between Corolla, Coinjock, and Grandy duck hunting. There aren't many more beautiful places for a sunrise than those marshes on a cold January morning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Hmmmm - I'm a New Yorker - we don't pullover to do anything... we do it while we're driving.



When we go on long trips my wife used to get nervous when I peed in my cup while driving. I've been doing that since my first long distance trip as an adult. I hate to pull over unless she has to go too. Sometimes when we're in a lot of traffic and she she's me reach for the cup she will say _"I have to go too let's pull over." _just to get me off the road. I will often go anyway and then ask if she still has to go. ...... _"no." _Sly girl.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider

Bridger mountains

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

@Strider Loris - While Montana is our 4th largest state and beautiful beyond recognition, it is only a grain of dust in the eye of the U.S. I don't know what your limitations are with the CCUSA deal but you should try to see as much of the US as you can while your here. If you make it this far east I will surely host your stay.-

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks

Yesterdays moon set and then turn and sunrise

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider

NYWT, my return flight departs from NYC, and I will be there for certaun! :)

We are limited only by a work schedule, otherwise we can go anywhere within the borders. I have neen to WY, ID, UT and each is amazing. I will head this Friday or Sunday to San Francisco and Yosemity. I am looking forward! To many states , too few time! I work the weekends too, half time but it still cripples my adventures. I obly need to be patient a few more days


----------



## JohnF

No sun involved, but a nice reflection off the water this evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## rocky1

Now that is a cool shot!


----------



## JohnF

And a morning reflection

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Moma da Brink and I climbed this nearby old firetower for some sunset shots.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Moma da Brink and I climbed this nearby old firetower for some sunset shots.
> 
> View attachment 114496
> 
> View attachment 114497
> 
> View attachment 114498



You can tell how high the tower is, because in the last shot you're higher than the sun!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS

Sitting on the front porch at sunset

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

This was the view out the side of the van as I headed to Menards tonight for some lumber and a can of poly

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodman6415

Spent all day doing some yard maintenance ... now relaxing on the balcony with a tall glass of refreshing ice water ....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Love the Hill Country Views!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks

Sunset and friends near Flatonia, Texas. Or it could be titled friends oblivious of a forest fire!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodman6415

Sunrise in my part of the hill country ... a perfect temp at 74 ... life is good

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Parks

Nice hills and clouds. Foggy here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF

Foggy here too right before sunrise

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

It's raining, so no real sunrise.
Here's the view from my bedroom this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Couple days ago before sunset:


 

Sunrise this morning. I would've gotten it sooner but it took 30 minutes just to get enough clothes on to go out and plug my truck in - it's as cold natured as me. And for those that gonna claim it isn't cold that's mularkey ... it's cold enough out there to kill penguins probably:


 

Check out the moon - any moon experts know what that dark splotch is?


----------



## Lou Currier

Sunrise in Tampa this morning at my sons first regatta for FSU. It was a brisk 52!





One thing I learned about a 5k regatta...it does not make for a great spectator sport. They came in 2nd so all was good.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lanai

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> Lanai
> 
> View attachment 116786


On the way to Missouri?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

SENC said:


> On the way to Missouri?


Not quite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Sunset from place where shop is in N Ga

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## JohnF



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodman6415

Very thankful for the new day in Pipe Creek Tx.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider

First two- the sunset was so beautiful it made me go fishing.
Second two- went for a hike so we caught a nice one!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Interesting this morning, neat burst of light coming up from the horizon before the sun cleared the hills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Strider

You live just outside Mordor?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Couple nights ago after some big storms -- from the backyard

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow that's really awesome!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy smokes!!! That is incredible!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Strider said:


> You live just outside Mordor?



Barry does....


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Barry does....


No mountains here like in Mordor.. all those are clouds and no filters added


----------



## TimR

Couple different sunsets from outside shop in north Ga, taken a couple weeks ago

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Houston Sunset from a 307' Distillation tower

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/th_IMG_4905..mp4

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

It's suppose to be a video and can't get it to embed from photobucket


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> It's suppose to be a video and can't get it to embed from photobucket


@Wildthings I think the only way we can post video here is from youtube. I have always just made a youtube vid and then copied the link and posted it here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Foggy drive into work this morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Got one before the storm of a single star...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR

North Georgia, temp a perfect 73 and no humidity felt.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Sunset on the Hudson River.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> Sunset on the Hudson River.
> 
> View attachment 130598


There's something to see!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## tocws2002



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Had a little thunderstorm passing just to the southeast of us the other night when I walked out, had to try a phone picture or two as it was pretty cool sitting up there glowing with the setting sun. Was in the process of trying to snap pictures when it started lighting up in the bottom right corner, and I tried to get a shot of it lit up nicely. Just as I touched the button it cut loose!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## TimR

N Ga mtns sunset. This just hasn't got old yet. Sheila and I have a ritual since we've been here (4 months now) of yelling to the other if out of sight ... "SUNSET!!"  to catch at least some of it every evening and take a pic sometimes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mrfish55

Beautiful B.C. Was a beautiful night both in scenery and fishing, landed 3

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

SUNSEEEET!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Not a rise or a set but still not a bad view...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

High rise....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I got another email. All fixed now...


----------



## Lou Currier

Ahhhh!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Not the greatest photo but was a pretty cool harvest moon on the lake perfectly framed by the trees

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## tocws2002

Sunrise earlier this week at the end of my driveway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Sorry about all the foreground junk, I had to jump out of the truck when I had a chance this morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Sunrise in Oakland Park, Fl. this mornin! Colors only lasted about 8 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR

Spinartist said:


> Sunrise in Oakland Park, Fl. this mornin! Colors only lasted about 8 minutes.
> View attachment 135773


Is that smoke clouds...if so, kinda bittersweet amazing sunset.


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> View attachment 135762
> 
> Sorry about all the foreground junk, I had to jump out of the truck when I had a chance this morning.



WOW!!!! that is cool looking.....


----------



## Spinartist

TimR said:


> Is that smoke clouds...if so, kinda bittersweet amazing sunset.




No smoke. Just sun behind clouds over the Atlantic ocean early morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sunrise this morning. First one I’ve seen in several weeks having already been at work when the sun comes up! This was a welcome sight.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SubVet10

August 2013, Offshore Louisiana

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Sunrise this morning. First one I’ve seen in several weeks having already been at work when the sun comes up! This was a welcome sight.
> View attachment 137050 View attachment 137051 View attachment 137052


It's kinda funny how whenever you and brink show your pics I see things that remind me off when I was an over the road truck driver, been to those places many times, I ran east coast mostly.


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Christmas Eve's Eve

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

These are a little better on big island.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 140413



I know things are getting a wee bit crowded down there in central FL with all the snowbirds moving in, but couldn't yall find a spot for the range where you weren't shooting across the street?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> I know things are getting a wee bit crowded down there in central FL with all the snowbirds moving in, but couldn't yall find a spot for the range where you weren't shooting across the street?



The funny thing is that behind that range is another range and the only thing in between is a berm and a metal building.


----------



## rocky1

That's kinda spooky! At least in my experiences at the range it is!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

No Florence weather here, slight chance of rain tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Low to mid 80s here and sunny, a little hot in the afternoons but still nice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TimR

Been a while since this thread has surfaced...taken tonight, July 19

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Looks like I was flying above you last night. This was from the plane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds

Sunrise over mid-town Manhattan from my apartment bedroom window when I was working in NJ about 20 years ago. This was not re-touched. It really looked like that.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

Missed the sunset. But I got the moon....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

Lake bemidji in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## TimR

One for our Texans...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

I call Photoshop !


----------



## Wildthings

TimR said:


> One for our Texans...
> View attachment 168948







phinds said:


> I call Photoshop !



Jealous!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

On our way to Maine. Was on the road for about 3 hours or so and then saw this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SubVet10

New build crew boat. Sea trials somewhere upriver Louisiana . ca 2014

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10

Offshore Lousiana ca.2014

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

SubVet10 said:


> View attachment 168996


WOWZERS !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10

phinds said:


> WOWZERS !!!


There is a reason for "red sky @ night = Sailor's delight"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Farthest Eastern point in the US, Lubec, Maine. West Quoddy Head lighthouse.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben

From the end of our driveway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Couple from the trip we just got back from.

Sunrise over Green Bay/Lake Michigan from our campsite. We were supposed to camp here 3 nights, but barely made it through 1 when a tent pole broke and our tent collapsed because of water weight from a downpour of rain. At 1AM. So we spent the rest of the night barely sleeping in the van before packing up and moving on. (A new tent pole was later secured and our gear dried out for when we camped a few more nights later on in the trip.)



 

Because our tent was no longer usable until a new fiberglass pole was secured, we ended up staying in Mackinaw City for a couple nights. Here's a shot of the Mackinac Bridge just after the sun had set.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

I forgot to post this up the other day. Full moon out. I can see my entire backyard.
No lights on either....
At 1:30 am!
On my phone even!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR

Sun coming up this morning with fog in valley, sunset tonight same direction

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Going home one day last month.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

One morning our the front door.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Out checking duck hunters on the Rappahannock in VA this morning.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Sunrise behind an Antebellum used as a Hospital during the Battle of Nashville. Taken with phone thru a partially frosted windshield - sorry for the crappy shot - there was honking behind me and all my fingers were busy.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

@Eric Rorabaugh , sorry you had to do that. But I know the response; someone had to do it......…...pretty!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I know. It's hard to believe, all that AND a paycheck too. In all seriousness, I am fortunate in my job. Get to be outside and see God's creation almost every day. Yea, we work in the cold, rain heat, you name it but I love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I admire and respect our Colorado game officers. I have my license out with a smile on even before they ask. Even if I think they have just pulled up to share a minute, I am always glad to say hello, visit and also ensure they know I support them by offering my license instead of being asked for it. 

Some of the poaching busts they publicize are just unbelievable. Wow. Thanks for what you do Eric. I also know you are getting rich off of this career.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thank you. It makes our job a lot easier when people feel like you. People think we are out there just to write a ticket. What we are after is compliance. But we have a job to do and it's not fair to honest sportsmen/sports women for someone to hunt/fish without a license. Oh yeah, I'm really getting rich!  Not monetarily rich but it has its perks.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sunset from the backyard.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pretty cool morning

Edited to fix the pic for @Nubsnstubs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Pretty cool morning
> 
> View attachment 186713


you must have been on a washboard road when you took that picture.......... ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tom Smart

The last few evenings.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

That looks like Minneapolis in the evenings


----------



## Wildthings

The other evening......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was at work making a pick up, walked outside and this is what I saw behind my truck, kind cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Gawjus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002

A few sunrise pics from my elk hunt this week in Eastern KY.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

This is todays view....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man that's just beautiful Marc.


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Man that's just beautiful Marc.


I got a great spot to see this every day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sunrise....


----------



## ripjack13

Soon to be sunset....
There's so much smoke in the air over here....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Marc's picture looks an awful lot like we've been seeing half a country away.

Half hour before sunset, dead calm, not a cloud in the sky, smell of corn pollen in the air.

Over exposed to show the corn across the road.





Under exposed to show the layers of smoke in front of the sun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Sunrise....
> 
> 
> View attachment 212845


This is what our entire day looked like. News casters called it sunny and clear with high humidity (90+). Nice orange moon tonight. Saw it from the vehicle, hidden by trees at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I tried to get a shot of the moon last night, but my phones lens is crap.


----------



## Mike Hill

We're supposed to start getting some of that smoke today. Usually make for interesting sunset.


----------



## djg

Last couple of nights when I wake up, I noticed the moon is orange. Going to try an get a photo this Fridays full moon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> We're supposed to start getting some of that smoke today. Usually make for interesting sunset.


Where is that smoke coming from?? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

This is at 0700 this morning. Smoky! Been this way for 2 days now. Can't smell it but you cam see it. My phone takes sucky pictures

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

Nubsnstubs said:


> Where is that smoke coming from?? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


Canadian wildfires.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Nubsnstubs said:


> Where is that smoke coming from?? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


All the fires in the northwest US and Canada. We always get haze when it's burning out west, but didn't realize the smoke was all the way to the east coast.

Weatherman last night said the smoke layer is 5-6 miles in altitude as it travels across he US. 

Very seldom can you actually smell the smoke, but when it gets really bad out west and the weather patterns are exactly right, you can.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> All the fires in the northwest US and Canada. We always get haze when it's burning out west, but didn't realize the smoke was all the way to the east coast.
> 
> Weatherman last night said the smoke layer is 5-6 miles in altitude as it travels across he US.
> 
> Very seldom can you actually smell the smoke, but when it gets really bad out west and the weather patterns are exactly right, you can.


After I asked that question, two minutes later I was on MSN homepage and there was the headline, Western fires smoke hits NYC. That's not exactly how it was worded, but that's how I read it..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

AWESOME shot Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## rob3232

We had an interesting sunset today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Beautiful day tomorrow!


----------



## rob3232

So true @2feathers Creative Making It was for sure!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SubVet10

Last night in South Texas

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Actually an Easterly view, but just before sunset. Had a small shower late this afternoon and saw this while doing dishes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Actually an Easterly view, but just before sunset. Had a small shower late this afternoon and saw this while doing dishes.
> 
> View attachment 226887


Looks like a tree tied to a stake...think that is now banned in many places as arbor abuse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Sprung

Just after sunset the other night, on the north edge of town.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## djg

This is a sunrise from 2 years ago during duck season. I'm having a 3' x 4' poster made. I'll mount it on Luan board and make a frame for it. Then my duck mounts will hang in front of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JerseyHighlander

djg said:


> This is a sunrise from 2 years ago during duck season. I'm having a 3' x 4' poster made. I'll mount it on Luan board and make a frame for it. Then my duck mounts will hang in front of it.
> View attachment 228665


Ducks or no ducks, you came home with a prize from that hunt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## djg

JerseyHighlander said:


> Ducks or no ducks, you came home with a prize from that hunt.


Yes that's true. Some days are real slow, but it's nice to out there still doing it and enjoying the outdoors. That particular day, I only harvested one duck.


----------



## William Tanner

Checking on my brother’s place this morning.
Looked to the right at the stop sign and got a surprise.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Sun setting on the Potomac when I was in DC in June.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 231177


Why is that lighthouse leaning like that, Marck? ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13

It's ridiculously old.


And haunted....


----------



## William Tanner

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 231177


Bet there is a story to go along with this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 231176


If this were a sunset, you coulda waited a couple of nanoseconds longer and mighta caught the green flash!


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> If this were a sunset, you coulda waited a couple of nanoseconds longer and mighta caught the green flash!


That’s actually a thing. Saw it in Hawaii when I lived there. Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

Never been lucky enough - but then on salt water usually in Texas (Corpus) and the sun sets over land there!


----------



## Tom Smart

This time of year it’s a nightly show over the fence line.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Another great over the fence evening show, one of the best. Wish my pictures did it justice, but they do not.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jonkou

Sentinel watching over a peaceful morn in the ville.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jonkou

Chilly peaceful sunrise this morn.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Awesome reflection picture! Fall has arrived! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sunrise over Sandia Crest, Albuquerque, NM.








Rest of this story and how i took these to follow……and no, it is not a drone!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jonkou

Same spot as #570 above a week later, we’re at peak color now.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Turnedaround

I’m in


----------



## Wildthings

Outright fabulous!!


----------



## trc65

Tonight from the front yard.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Very calm, warm day coupled with lots of dust in the air from corn harvest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081

First time seeing this thread. I hope it’s stays active and contributed to often.
These are a mix of FL and OH.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Another great set of pics

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Another great ser of pics


“Ser”?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scootac

Last evening in PA, poor night for hunting turkeys but this helped pass the time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

scootac said:


> Last evening in PA, poor night for hunting turkeys but this helped pass the time.
> View attachment 233029


That crooked tree looks really interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> That crooked tree looks really interesting.


Yeah! Those are the kind I like to find for making weird things.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> That crooked tree looks really interesting.


I saw an article of a place somewhere that had a whole bunch of those crooked trees. Can't remember where or even when I saw it, but it was really weird to see about 30-40 trees with a bend like that that is supposed to be the way the tree grows....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> That crooked tree looks really interesting.


You mean the one with the 2 90° bends?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

It's called "Crooked Forest" and is located in Poland. Search the name, and there is a ton of pictures using Bing.






................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben

At the end of long day of pheasant hunting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, where's the pheasants? Are they good eating? Never had it or hunted them. Would love to do both!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

They are fun to hunt,can be alot of work though, I make chili out of them. Pheasant can be a little gamey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

T. Ben said:


> They are fun to hunt,can be alot of work though, I make chili out of them. Pheasant can be a little gamey.
> 
> View attachment 233209
> 
> View attachment 233210


lots of fly tying materials laying there!!! Fun to hunt, wish I could do it more often and learn to shoot better!!! And I love eating them; maybe it is just the idea of having hunted and eating what you shot. Thinking about it, not nearly as good as quail, but I have never had enough to develop the best way to prepare them.


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> That crooked tree looks really interesting.


Probably an ancient Indian marker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Probably an ancient Indian marker


That is what I was told about them. We had one at our last property and someone mentioned that to us when they saw the picture. Not sure if it was true, but I could sure make a story out of it.

How you feeling this morning Barry?? So, I should probably have put this in the other thread but here is how I look at last night: Phillies just went and wasted a bunch of home runs and effort they should have saved for later in the series!! go Astos


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> lots of fly tying materials laying there!!! Fun to hunt, wish I could do it more often and learn to shoot better!!! And I love eating them; maybe it is just the idea of having hunted and eating what you shot. Thinking about it, not nearly as good as quail, but I have never had enough to develop the best way to prepare them.


I’d have a lot more if I could shoot better,grouse are better tasting too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> That is what I was told about them. We had one at our last property and someone mentioned that to us when they saw the picture. Not sure if it was true, but I could sure make a story out of it.
> 
> How you feeling this morning Barry?? So, I should probably have put this in the other thread but here is how I look at last night: Phillies just went and wasted a bunch of home runs and effort they should have saved for later in the series!! go Astos


Feeling real good especially after that performance by my pitchers


----------



## Wildthings

I’ve been watching Astro baseball since the early sixties. I have see some great players and teams. But this group has been doing things that astound me and setting records that go way back in baseball history. Not Astros history but baseball history. 
I’m a baseball fan and at the most only three more games this year. And then the dreaded offseason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Behind the house through the trees and the recently past father in laws farm. RIP Doug we miss you.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful shots right there. Doug's showing you everything is all right and he's with y'all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Jonkou

From the back deck waiting for the UFO to return… that’s another story…

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Took a little detour on way home from “downtown “ (half a block detour) and took this shot. The valley is just south of my little town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Downtown Tampa

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, where's the pheasants? Are they good eating? Never had it or hunted them. Would love to do both!


OMG! Pheasant is like one of the best thing you'll ever eat. Breaded and fried you might think you're eating veal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

T. Ben said:


> They are fun to hunt,can be alot of work though, I make chili out of them. Pheasant can be a little gamey.
> 
> View attachment 233209
> 
> View attachment 233210


They wild or farm raised and released for the hunt?
My uncle used to belong to a club that raised them and release them on their private land. He always dropped off one on the way home. Were never gamey. Some of the besting eating ever.


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Downtown Tampa
> 
> View attachment 233646
> 
> View attachment 233647


Looks like they cleaned well after the hurricane last month. It hit Tampa dead center I think.


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Looks like they cleaned well after the hurricane last month. It hit Tampa dead center I think.


Actually it went south, made a hard right turn. Also, due to it being south and starting during low tide, the bay water was taken out to sea and the return tide/surge just wasn’t as impactful up this far. Ft Meyers is another story….they now have a new zip code I think…..

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

JerseyHighlander said:


> They wild or farm raised and released for the hunt?
> My uncle used to belong to a club that raised them and release them on their private land. He always dropped off one on the way home. Were never gamey. Some of the besting eating ever.


Only wild birds for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No sunrise where I was today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Was gonna take picture from this same spot but the fog told me no way

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D

Gdurfey said:


> Actually it went south, made a hard right turn. Also, due to it being south and starting during low tide, the bay water was taken out to sea and the return tide/surge just wasn’t as impactful up this far. Ft Meyers is another story….they now have a new zip code I think…..


Hopefully your enjoying yourself downtown. I’m just North of you in Lutz.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Ray D said:


> Hopefully your enjoying yourself downtown. I’m just North of you in Lutz.


We are. Spent most of the day hanging around John’s Pass people and bird watching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

John’s Pass is a nice area. My wife and I enjoy relaxing at Ft. Desoto beach and having lunch in the John’s Pass area… some pretty good seafood restaurants in the area.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No sunrise where I was today.
> 
> View attachment 233699
> 
> View attachment 233700
> 
> View attachment 233701
> 
> View attachment 233702


You're well north of Virginia, no?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Southwest Virginia. This is close to NC line


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Southwest Virginia. This is close to NC line


Snowing down there? High altitude I guess, still, not even cold enough to snow up here, yet. But getting close.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea. Second highest point in Virginia. This morning up there


----------



## SENC

The sky was on fire this evening...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bhatleberg

From Maui

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Jonkou

Nice Haleakala sunset, here’s one from Mauna Kea lookin west back at you.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

